# Chip in Enamel Kitchen Sink Repair



## girlscandoittoo (May 28, 2008)

The enamel on my kitchen sink is chipped about the size of a nickel. It's a bone color. I've found two different items to repair it and I was wondering if one would be better than the other. 

The first one is a nick fix and you use it like nail polish. It says you can use it on cast iron, porcelain, gel-coated fiberglass, acrylic and more. $7

The other is paste. It states its professional quality repair for sinks, tubs, ceramic tile and major applicances. $30

I've never used either one and I was wondering if someone could give some input about these.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I have never used the paste kind, but I have used the liquid touch-up for appliances, fixtures, etc. for years.
As you said, it goes on like nail polish as it has a small cap brush of similar size.
The key to using it is to make sure that the spot is clean and dry (and free of rust if on a metal appliance, sink or tub - naval jelly works) before applying the liquid.
I use acetone (nail polish remover) to clean up the spot and a hair dryer to dry it, then I brush a thin layer of the liquid onto the spot and smooth up the edges with a Q-tip dipped in acetone. Then I let it air dry overnight. 
It drys harder than a rock, but it "shrinks" a bit. It is better to apply two or more thin coats for a smoother finish than to glob it on.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## girlscandoittoo (May 28, 2008)

Thanks so much Mike!

I'm going to order this product today :no:. They didn't sell it at the local home improvement store. Maybe I'll look around a bit before ordering it. 

I'm really gonna love this forum :thumbup:


----------



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

For my tub, I went to HD and brought with me the name of the tub and the manufacturer (from the logo on it). The plumbing/bathroom fixtures section had little nailpolish-like touch up paints for each colour by each manufacturer, since none are 100% alike between manufacturers.

The one I got is an invisible repair -- it worked extremely well and cannot be seen. I actually polished the final layer (once it'd dried for a day or two) with toothpaste to give it a great shine. Yes, toothpaste, and yes it works extremely well for this... just use a microfiber or hand towel and rub it in w/ the towel moist. Wipe off, and voila.

Or you could use car POLISH (not wax, but a polish), if you have some lying around. I did but thought I'd save myself the trouble of finding it, and used the toothpaste. (Crest pro-health in case anyone's wondering... LOL!).


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

You should have no problem finding matching color touch-up liquid locally (big box, plumbing supply, appliance stores, etc.)., unless you live in the boonies like I do. LOL
Mike


----------



## rsy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Looking for enamel repair you cure with torch*

@girlscandoittoo

where did you find the paste enamel repair you mentioned. do you know if it needs curing with a torch?

thanks for any help...


----------

